# Marker Lights



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

I saw here somewhere that you could jump 2 wires in your trailer pigtail plug to make your running lights burn while on site. I just cant remember what wires to jump, it also had a diagram showing what to do. So does anyone know where I can find it? I have done the search and no go.:shrug::bang:


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

I think I put this in the wrong place so if it needs to be moved please do so.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Hold your 7 way, right side up (the side with the groove on top just like you were plugging it in). Short the top 2 (I think they are officially 4&5, someone correct me on the numbers - it is the top 2).


----------

